

Ask HN: Is there an e-commerce service offers "Bill Monthly" capabilities? - bryang

Building a freemium e-commerce site and am looking to have monthly recurring payments... Is there some platform that manages this? I&#x27;m new to e-commerce, so thanks!
======
jacob_smith
Stripe is often cited as a good one -- lots of libraries you can hook into
regardless of your programming language, and no CC information is stored on
your servers (helpful to meet compliance laws).

I haven't used it myself, but it's where I will turn when I start building out
an application I'm working on to include payments.

~~~
bryang
I am familiar with Stripe but didn't realize this was within their
capabilities. Will check out!

------
ycskyspeak
Recurly is something that I have heard rave reviews about. There is also a
guide to using Rails with Recurly that is pretty sweet and speaks of an easy
integration.

------
dylanhassinger
recurly.com

memberful.com

spacebox.io

~~~
bryang
You are 100% awesome!

